# Savage 10fp .308



## s&w686 (Feb 24, 2010)

Been wanting a .308 for awhile and found a slightly used one, very happy.

Got my scope mounted today and the paint is dry so here are a few pics for ya.

Savage 10fp .308 20"
Choate Ultimate Varmint Stock (painted by me)
Mueller APT 4.5-14x40 with Burris XTR Med Rings. This makes #6 Mueller from Dennis @ www.MizzouMuleGuns.com Awesome service!!

I'll get some better pictures outside but couldn't wait to get these here.


----------

